# Optimal Last Layer Analysis



## cuBerBruce (Feb 3, 2009)

I have finished my analysis of solving the last layer (LL) pieces with respect to the first two layers. I have published my results here. The average number of moves to solve the last layer with respect to the first two layers was found to be approximately 13.15 face turns.

(I note that the Domain of the Cube forum now allows viewing follow-up posts, if any, without having to register.)


----------

